# OT: Web TV (Viidoo)



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

does anyone else here watch web television streaming at Viidoo?? if so has yours been working lately cos mine hasnt worked the last couple of days


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> does anyone else here watch web television streaming at Viidoo?? if so has yours been working lately cos mine hasnt worked the last couple of days



I use SopCast and TVKoo. SopCast played the last couple games. PM if you have questions


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

my viidoo has been working without issues. I think you might have a virus...literally... idk where im going with this. Just reinstall it and try again


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

when i try go to the site it says it is under construction for the main page and for the viewing page it says the page doesnt exist


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh wow you're right. this is huge. The player still works. Have you installed it or no


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i realized they changed the address from .com to .tv


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Which channel shows the Rockets' games in Sopcast?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

cornholio said:


> Which channel shows the Rockets' games in Sopcast?


GSports the last couple times.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

quick question is this legal


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

PriceIsWright said:


> quick question is this legal


No.
Which makes it cooler! 



I dont know if its legal but i dont care!


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

2dumb2live said:


> No.
> Which makes it cooler!
> 
> 
> ...


I hope its okay. I'm actually afraid that the FBI might be investigating our forums, posing as users... with spinning avatars.. hmm


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

of course its not legal. be careful.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

As long as you guys just "talk" about it, I think it's okay. If you guys go overboard, I will close this up.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

use your private messages, that's what it's there for


----------

